# A Pokephilia Rp, human male X pokemon female or femboi~



## Paix (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello everyone, im looking for a willing partner for a long term ish Pokephilia Roleplay. The only requirements are you must be female or a femboi and being reasonable literate.

This RP will contain anal, rimming, hot dogging, musk and much more. Extreme fetishes like vore,gore, snuff or scat are a hard no, this is unegotiable.

If you are interested please pm me here, or at Brandon_Clawmire on kik.

Thanks for your time and have a good day.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jul 2, 2019)

People still use Kik? That's surprising.

Anyway I've been meaning to do something like that, got a female Pokemons I like trying out. I hope anthro Pokemon is fine by you though.


----------

